
621+ Programming Resources - kevindeasis
https://medium.com/free-stuff/2000-programming-resources-c2c835001216#.7afcewqn0
======
jamesDGreg
Not a section for Swift :( One of the newest and popular languages.

Here are a few for swift:

Swift Tutorials: [http://ios-blog.co.uk/tutorials/swift](http://ios-
blog.co.uk/tutorials/swift) Swift Monthly:
[http://swiftmonthly.com](http://swiftmonthly.com)

